# What is the firing order of 5 cylinder engine?



## randynw (Nov 18, 2008)

I am changing the plugs and it it did not seem to fire right after install. Can you tell me what the proper firing order is on the distributor cap?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: What is the firing order of 5 cylinder engine? (randynw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randynw* »_I am changing the plugs and it it did not seem to fire right after install. Can you tell me what the proper firing order is on the distributor cap? 

wrong forum


----------



## randynw (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: What is the firing order of 5 cylinder engine? (Audi4u)*

sorry, new at this. where do I go?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: What is the firing order of 5 cylinder engine? (randynw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randynw* »_sorry, new at this. where do I go?

no problem
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=568


----------

